# Lower left side pain?



## cmack (Jun 30, 2000)

I forgot to put this in my last posting...Lately I have been experiencing a dull pain in the lower left side of my abdomen - especially when I am bloated. Does anyone else have this? My Mom is worried it may be a problem with my ovary and not digestive at all. I just had a gyn. exam in Feb., but am wondering if I should go back.Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

If you had a pap smear and a pelvic examination, your doctor should have checked your ovaries. I had pain in my lower left side, then also as well in my lower right side, and lower middle, but I went in, and he checked all that, no problems with ovaries. So if he checked you out in Feb. I am sure it would not be the ovaries. My pain lasted, so I had tests done, found out I had a spasm in my colon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

I also get pain in my lower left. I've read that is the place stool hangs out until it comes out. My pain is usually relieved with a BM. The pain could be linked to your ovaries. Did you tell them at your exam you have IBS? My next exam my doctor's going to check that from me. He also said that the pain can be worse around menstraution but that it doesn't necessarily mean they are connected. I have had severe mens. cramps since I was 13 so I can hardly tell what hurts more during that time of the month. If you haven't discussed IBS with your doctor to relieve any worries you could go in again, but if your exam turned out fine you probably shouldn't worried. That's the fun of IBS is it makes everything else feel worse as well. Is your pain relieved after a BM?Take Care.Jess


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

DITTO! Jess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Lower left side pain is my major IBS complant...mine is anything but dull however its very sharp and is 99% of the time with bad D. I know mine isnt a GYN problem cause im a guy :^)...................Haize


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Just a note to share on my latest discovery with left side pain...My gasro doctor had ordered a cat scan with contrast...( great more yuk drink ) after my colonoscopy was done to check for twisted bowels...well he found a mass extending from the left side of my uterus...so back to the x ray for ultra sounds to find out what it realy is. I go to gyno. yearly and have told him of the pain but he never found anything...to bad my gastr can't be my gastro-gyno super doctor. So my advice is never let anyone ignore your pain and always better safe to check it out than sorry !!!! By the way still waiting for results! Wish me luck!


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

Very common and "normal" and expected with IBS paitents...don't worry too much. Cannot hurt to get it checked out though.


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2000)

Yes, I get this too. It persisted for a whole week once. Then it went away.


----------

